# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  تشكيلة اسبانيا وامريكا في نصف النهائي

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

تشكيلة المنتخب الأسباني :
 
*كاسياس*

*كابديفيا - بويول - بيكي  -  راموس*

*ريرا  - ألونسو -تشافي - كازورلا*

*فيا  - توريس* 
تشكيلة المنتخب الامريكي : 

*جوزان*

*سبيكتور - ديميريت  - اونوها -  بورنشتاين*

*ديمبسي  - كلارك  -  برادلي  - دونوفان*

*ديفيز   - التيدوري*

----------

